# Anyone else used RAINX



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello

I have some Rain X, wanted some pointers on the best way to apply as my bottle is in GREEK.

many thanks

PEte


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I use the Halfords alternative. Apply like wax. Wash and dry glass then rub on, leave to dry and buff off.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Tips here http://www.rainx.co.uk/tips.php#apply


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Tips here http://www.rainx.co.uk/tips.php#apply


awesome, i wouldnt normally ask such a rubbish question, but my bottle is in greek > that page is a great help thanks


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

ausTT said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Tips here http://www.rainx.co.uk/tips.php#apply
> ...


 :lol: No worries mate.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I have enduroshield, and found on rear windows its crap just leaves beads all over it and on front is only good if its raining alot combined with travelling at a decent speed


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I find a quick exhale of breath over the area to be buffed (after applying the rainx) gives a much better result.

Do not apply anytime near dusk, as when it gets dark it can form condensation on the screen which knacks up the application.

Spend a good 5 mins cleaning your wiper blades with window cleaner after applying.

Whenever I wash the car after applying I only use clean water over the screen rather than soapy water.

Found rainx (yellow bottle?) harder to apply than Rain Wizard (pink pen type bottle) but the results lasted much longer with Rainx IMO. Having said that rainx brought out rain wizard then took it off the shelf straight away so you cant get it now.

Stu.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Halfords stuff is better than RainX in my experience. I apply, let haze, I don't buff, just apply a second layer, let haze then buff off with a spritz of water. Make sure your blades are clean too, or it can cause wiper shudder, wiper shudder will also happen if your blades are on their way out..

With winter coming up, it may be worth getting a spare set, as the cold does play havoc with blades and rubber in geral..

Always test your wipers after applying window sealants, sometimes if not removed properly, or to soon, can cause streaking effect on the window..

As for the pink bottle, I used to use it, but got funny looks when applying, looks like you have a vibrator in your hands..


----------

